
Strengthening our commitment to Canadian research - stablemap
https://deepmind.com/blog/strengthening-our-commitment-canadian-research/
======
stablemap
This announces a new office in Montreal linked to McGill and led by their
Doina Precup:

[http://cs.mcgill.ca/~dprecup/](http://cs.mcgill.ca/~dprecup/)

